# Lafayette--RC Hobbies Plus



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

We are racing VTA Saturday mornings at 10:00 sharp. We would welcome any other classes, as well. Our track is a little on the small side, but we have a great group of racers and having a good time is our #1 priority. We use AMD timing, so bring your personal transponders.:wave:

We presently are running oval classes with road course and it takes just a couple of minutes to switch the track. Hopefully, next fall, when indoor picks up, we will have enough numbers to divide the two.

We have good feedback for attendance this Saturday (May 26), so come to Lafayette to play!! Our address is 1474 Industrial Drive and 765-471-6088 for questions.

The track is available for open track time whenever the hobby shop is open until 1/2 hour before closing. Hours are 9-6 six days, Sunday 1-5 and we will be open Memorial Day. Come check us out !!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

clodman765 said:


> We are racing VTA Saturday mornings at 10:00 sharp. We would welcome any other classes, as well. We have good feedback for attendance this Saturday (May 26), so come to Lafayette to play!! Our address is 1474 Industrial Drive and 765-471-6088 for questions.


How long does your program typically last? Saturday is my Anniversary. So, I can maybe get away with racing but certainly not the whole day. I'd be in BIG trouble!


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> How long does your program typically last? Saturday is my Anniversary. So, I can maybe get away with racing but certainly not the whole day. I'd be in BIG trouble!


Usually 1pm


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Scott come down and play,these are a bunch of good guys.Cody has to work or we would be there.Let me know if you decied to come up and I'll come out to see you.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Kyle and I will come in soon. 17.5 TC I am sure is a bit much for the track size but maybe we can have a little fun anyway.


----------



## ebtech1997 (May 8, 2012)

iam coming sat am guys


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

We got an invite to the track this Saturday morning for the Indy 500 breakfast at IMS, so that prevents trying to attend this weekend, but hopefully one of the next weekends!

Scott


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

It would be great to have you guys come race. I know we always have a good time and the more the better.

Put me down for Vta this Saturday and possibly usgt if I can get rid of the car pushing in the turns.


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

What time does larry open on sat? I need some testing and tuning ahead of time??


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

The shop opens at 9 am. However, brad sometimes gets their earlier. He will probably let you in if he's there.


----------



## ovalone (Dec 8, 2009)

chris get there early. LMAO Not.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Good day of racing. 
Chris, one of the draw backs of the solid axel diff is, that if you crash something will have to give because the front is locked up and unable to transfer energy or allow a wheel to stop spinning upon impact. That is why you are breaking dogbones and stripping diff gears. 
My advice is to stop crashing. Lol. Or go back to the ball diff.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

What's it cost to race? In a couple wks we will come in for some racing. Will see if I can get a few others to come in also.


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

I think the front diff had some issues...it drove 10x better after the new diff gear...the dog-bones aren't too bad. I'm making some progress on the handling woes...I might try the ball diff sometime though. I had a blast today though...i just gotta get my VTA setup hooked up and going and i'll be alot better...being overpowered is a hindrance with my road course inexpirence...lol


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

smokefan said:


> What's it cost to race? In a couple wks we will come in for some racing. Will see if I can get a few others to come in also.


 Its a good group of guys...pretty fun laid back setup hope to see you at the track...


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

smokefan said:


> What's it cost to race? In a couple wks we will come in for some racing. Will see if I can get a few others to come in also.


$10 for the first class. I can't remember what the price is for classes after that, but I know it is cheaper for the 2nd and third class. It's been awhile since I've run two classes on the same race day.


----------



## BWK (Apr 22, 2012)

smokefan said:


> What's it cost to race? In a couple wks we will come in for some racing. Will see if I can get a few others to come in also.


$10 to race, $5 each additional class you sign up for. Hope to see you at the track soon.


----------



## BWK (Apr 22, 2012)

I won't be racing this saturday june the 2nd. Got a graduation to attend. May try to stop by later to practice if I get out of there soon enough.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*June 2*

Right now, the weather forcast is for cooler temps, so it will bed a great weekend for out-of towners to check us out. Yu-all come!!


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

*Roadtrip*

Thinking about making the trip (from Indpls) to run at your track, can someone give me a little more info about the size, surface, etc and if is has eletrical outlets?

Thanks


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

FrankNitti said:


> Thinking about making the trip (from Indpls) to run at your track, can someone give me a little more info about the size, surface, etc and if is has eletrical outlets?
> 
> Thanks


The track is 36' x 48', carpet and electricity on site with power strips to plug into above the pit tables. There are snacks and a coke machine. We have a hobby shop on site. Personal amb transponders are welcome but not required as there are house transponders as well.
You might want to bring a fan, because there is no air conditioning. However, it doesn't get warm at the track until about 1pm, and even then it is not unbearable.
There is a movie theater across the street.
It is a family friendly atmosphere and there are usually wives and children hanging out.

Hope this helps, if you have anymore questions let us know.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

klmca said:


> The track is 36' x 48', carpet and electricity on site with power strips to plug into above the pit tables. There are snacks and a coke machine. We have a hobby shop on site. Personal amb transponders are welcome but not required as there are house transponders as well.
> You might want to bring a fan, because there is no air conditioning. However, it doesn't get warm at the track until about 1pm, and even then it is not unbearable.
> There is a movie theater across the street.
> It is a family friendly atmosphere and there are usually wives and children hanging out.
> ...



Thank you for the info, I'll work on a few friends coming with me. Looking forward to racing with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

*Web page?*

Is there a web page or can someone post the classes and rules? looking to run in 21.5 class and sportsman\TT01 class.

Thanks.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

FrankNitti said:


> Is there a web page or can someone post the classes and rules? looking to run in 21.5 class and sportsmanTT01 class.
> 
> Thanks.


rchobbiesplus1.com

For on-road we are currently running
VTA with the 25.5 with optional driver figure
USGT with 21.5 open tires

Oval 
Legends with 4 cell nimh and silver can motor
1/18th mini sprints

There has been some talk about running the legends for on-road.
Hope this helps. Have to run to work, I'll check back to see if you need any more clarification.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

klmca said:


> rchobbiesplus1.com
> 
> For on-road we are currently running
> VTA with the 25.5 with optional driver figure
> ...


Thank you, this is what I needed to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

I just got my 25.5 brushless system set-up...did a little car tuning...


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm having problems finding a driver...lol i'll throw a weeble wobble out of my sons toybox


----------



## SteveA72 (Jan 29, 2012)

klmca said:


> rchobbiesplus1.com
> 
> For on-road we are currently running
> VTA with the 25.5 with optional driver figure
> ...


Actually we run the Black can Tamiya Sport Tune in the legends.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

SteveA72 said:


> Actually we run the Black can Tamiya Sport Tune in the legends.


Thanks steve. I couldn't remember exactly which motor it is.


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

How can you get more turning radius out of the TC? mine has a turning radius worst than my semi truck...lol


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

chrisbryant94 said:


> How can you get more turning radius out of the TC? mine has a turning radius worst than my semi truck...lol


I help you with this tomorrow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I was hoping to race today with you guys too, but I'm out of town unfortunately.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I was hoping to race today with you guys too, but I'm out of town unfortunately.


There is always next week.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

My son and i should be in for some sedan racing next sat morning. What time do the doors open.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

smokefan said:


> My son and i should be in for some sedan racing next sat morning. What time do the doors open.


Doors open at 9 am


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Hopefully I can get a few others to come in


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

smokefan said:


> Hopefully I can get a few others to come in


Look forward to racing with you guys.

Chris you have a pm


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm gonna bring my Tamiya M 05 this weekend if anyone wants to bring theirs and race thoses as well.
I'll also have the USGT car and VTA.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this Saturday. Doors open at 9am racing starts at 10am.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

klmca said:


> Racing this Saturday. Doors open at 9am racing starts at 10am.


How many heats?


----------



## BWK (Apr 22, 2012)

2 heats and a main.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

BWK said:


> 2 heats and a main.


Thanks...I'm making the trip :thumbsup:


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like we should have a decent turn out for summer. Don't forget a fan in case it gets warm as the day goes on.
I picked up a new 25.5 motor from Larry today so be prepared to get passed. Lol


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

i think kyle is pulling some tricks...bruce I think we need to have a tech inspection after the main...i think he has a magnet on the bottom picking up the re-bar in the concrete.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

chrisbryant94 said:


> i think kyle is pulling some tricks...bruce I think we need to have a tech inspection after the main...i think he has a magnet on the bottom picking up the re-bar in the concrete.


I secretly put a slot car track down under the carpet and set my car on it every race so when I say "it's on rails," well, it really is. lol


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

When will you go back to the sat nite racing? Also u only allow a hr for practice?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

smokefan said:


> When will you go back to the sat nite racing? Also u only allow a hr for practice?


We may go back to saturday night racing in the fall. We switched to saturday morning due to the summer heat.
The track is open to practice 7 days a week from the time the hobby shop opens till a half hour before it closes.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I was inquiring about practice before the races.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

smokefan said:


> Thanks for the info. I was inquiring about practice before the races.


Just one hour of practice before the race on saturdays. If we pushed the race back any further into saturday we would be sweating like its our jobs once the summer heat is in full swing before we finished for the day.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Good time racing today. Seemed like there were gremlins out on the track grabbing cars today and breaking them. I think everybody broke something at one point or another.
It was nice to race with smokefan, his boy and frankniti. Hope you guys had a good time and come back to race some time soon.


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah i'm ticked i had to miss everything...I woulda much rather tickled my RC addiction than play shadetree mechanic...


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm gonna have a 1968 camaro body painted up real classy for the 4th of July. Should look good. You'll have to wait and see.


----------



## chrisbryant94 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm terrible at arts and crafts...lol. I do think that i'm gonna rebuild my diff and take out that posi front diff and save it for later...the car seems to turn better without it...I think i need to get some new little balls though it seems to be kinda rough and draggy. Might make me burn through less dogbones now that i'm handling a little better.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

chrisbryant94 said:


> I'm terrible at arts and crafts...lol. I do think that i'm gonna rebuild my diff and take out that posi front diff and save it for later...the car seems to turn better without it...I think i need to get some new little balls though it seems to be kinda rough and draggy. Might make me burn through less dogbones now that i'm handling a little better.


When it starts to feel like there is sand in your diff then it is definitly time to give it an overhaul. lol


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing this saturday. Doors open at 9 am, racing starts at 10am.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Fun time at the track today with some good guys.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

If anyone is looking we are selling our touring cars. The serpent is already gone but the xray is still available. It's the one my son ran the Sat we came in. Looking for a possible sct trade. Theres a thread in the onroad for sale section.


----------



## Geoff2991 (Nov 23, 2011)

There will be no racing this saturday as there is going to be a big sale in the track area. All of u come out and bring your cash!! There is all sorts of new and used surface vehicles and parts as well as planes and parts. buy more stuff for the best deal!

Doors open at 8 am


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Short notice*

We appologize for the short notice. We are in a major restructure and needed to have this sale. Thanks and we will be back to normal ASAP. Thanks again.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Sale continues this week*

The pit area will be pretty much back to normal for Sat morning racing.

Anyone interested in racing at 10:00AM on July 4 ???? The shop will be open all day.


----------



## Geoff2991 (Nov 23, 2011)

I would race


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Count me in. I'll bring the video camera if we can strap rockets to geoff's car. Lol


----------



## Geoff2991 (Nov 23, 2011)

klmca said:


> Count me in. I'll bring the video camera if we can strap rockets to geoff's car. Lol


LoL i dont need rockets


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

How is the vta count on sat morning?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Between 3 and 6. It's growing, but slowly.


----------

